# What is 4H/FFA



## Nigerian Dwarfs (Aug 25, 2020)

So I've heard a lot about it and tried googling it, but I still don't understand what 4H/FFA is. iS it for kids, adults, all year, etc.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

FFA is the Future Farmers of America
you can read about it here:









What is FFA


FFA is an intracurricular student organization for those interested in agriculture and leadership.




www.ffa.org





4-H is more diverse in its programs than FFA but basically the same thing
read about it here:






What is 4-H?


4-H is the nation's largest youth development organization with research-backed programs for kids in STEM, healthy living, agriculture and civic engagement.




4-h.org





Often when they’re mentioned here it’s for their agricultural programs specifically about the care and raising of goats. However they also have other programs and resources that can be helpful …like vet recommendations or folks who will disbud.

hope that helped a little. Both programs are for kids but there’s a lot of parental commitment that goes with it.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

4H stands for Head, Heart, Hands, and Health. It is a private sector of Cooperative Extension Services and USDA.

FFA stands for Future Farmers of America and is part of a school curriculum in agriculture.

Both groups are primarily geared for the youth.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Nigerian Dwarfs (Aug 25, 2020)

How would you join?


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Nigerian Dwarfs said:


> How would you join?


Reach out to your county extension office I think and they’ll get you in touch with a group leader near you.


----------



## Iris (Feb 16, 2021)

Nigerian Dwarfs said:


> How would you join?


I did 4-h a few years ago and am currently in FFA, and I absolutely love being in FFA. Personally I think FFA is more diverse because since it's run through the school many advisors make you take one or a few agricultural classes, so it often doesn't just focus on animals and showing but also forestry, floriculture,vet science, CDE, and much more. Also because FFA is run through a school it's an extra curricular activity and many Agricultural colleges really like to see that on an application and could possibly help you get accepted. If you can get into FFA I highly recommend it, it's a great activity and you can really create a lot of good friendships. 

Sent from my SM-A125U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Iris (Feb 16, 2021)

Iris said:


> I did 4-h a few years ago and am currently in FFA, and I absolutely love being in FFA. Personally I think FFA is more diverse because since it's run through the school many advisors make you take one or a few agricultural classes, so it often doesn't just focus on animals and showing but also forestry, floriculture,vet science, CDE, and much more. Also because FFA is run through a school it's an extra curricular activity and many Agricultural colleges really like to see that on an application and could possibly help you get accepted. If you can get into FFA I highly recommend it, it's a great activity and you can really create a lot of good friendships.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A125U using Goat Forum mobile app


I did not mean to reply to that comment, but if you still weren't able to figure out how to join, I would first make sure your district has a group. If your doing 4-h you can talk to your local extension office, and for FFA, in my experience the advisor is usually the AG teacher so maybe just talk to them or possibly your schools counselor, office, or principal 

Sent from my SM-A125U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I’m a 4H leader. Here is a link to help you find a local 4H group
Make sure you pick one in your county. It doesn’t HAVE to be one in your town but it does have to be in your county.
FFA is for high school and the high school has to have a advisor, or a few. You have to be in a Ag class to be part of FFA. If your in high school and they do offer it, talk to your principal or counselor and have them help you join. 
My son is HUGE into FFA, both programs are awesome! I hope you get signed up in one or the other.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Blah I always forget to post links lol









4-H Youth Development Program | Washington State University


4-H is the nation's largest youth development organization. We reach out to kids and their families to build skills for real life. WSU 4-H Youth Development is committed to providing safe and inclusive environments for…




extension.wsu.edu


----------



## Iris (Feb 16, 2021)

I'm sure your probably in high school but sometimes you can start FFA in middle school. I was lucky enough to start ffa in my 7th or 8th grade year, but it is possible that, that was only able to happen because our middle school and high school are conjoined 

Sent from my SM-A125U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very good advice by all.


----------

